

HackNY Fall 2013 Final Demos Livestream - gailees
http://www.livestream.com/internetsocietychapters

======
morgante
Project list on Hacker League:
[https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/fall-2013-hackny-
stu...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/fall-2013-hackny-student-
hackathon/hacks)

~~~
gailees
demos went so smooth this year

------
RobSpectre
Another stellar example of the promise of this community.

Very proud of this group.

------
dannyrosen
Big fan of HackNY, awesome stuff.

